# MK7 Golf R and P0011/P000A



## Jesper328 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello!

About a week ago while cruising on the highway the CEL popped up, so I plugged my DS150E in to check which codes I had stored.
Not being able to read the codes, (I just got an unknown DTC), I cleared the memory and all was fine for about 300km of driving until it came back.
During that time I ordered an OBDEleven which I have now plugged in and read the fault memory with which showed ;

P000A00 - Bank 1, Camshaft position, Slow response - Intermittent
P001100 - Bank 1, Timing over-advanced or system performance - Intermittent (Has now gone to static)

The car runs just fine, no signs of any misfires except for about 1/5 startups where it can run a bit rough for a second.
Live data has shown me that when cruising at higher speeds the angle is pretty close to where the ecu wants it to be, fluctuating with about ±4 degrees.
At higher engine loads, and WOT, it can't keep up at all.

I cannot state any troubles with the timing chain.
Oil doesn't look too bad, I'm going to service it next week though along with the DSG and Haldex.

Thoughts and tips would be greatly appreciated!

Regards

Jesper


----------



## Johnemacc (Jul 2, 2019)

Make sure you are not low on oil.


----------



## Bolkswagen (Jul 21, 2007)

I would love to know if you found a solution. My car runs just fine (to my knowledge), same codes as you. Maybe gets worse gas mileage (23.5 mpg last time, but can't say I've tracked it very well) on my 2012 A4 2.0TFSI (EA888 gen 2), 86k miles.

I've replaced the: timing chain, guides, tensioner, slide rail, timing cover, cover gasket, intake cam control valve, and water pump (not necessarily related, but thinking I may have a trend). 

clutch was replaced at 72k miles (prior to my ownership) due to rear crankshaft seal leaking, and not really sure if rear seal was replaced.


----------



## JenniferTheGolf (May 24, 2018)

Just reviving this thread, i have the same codes running on mine following a clutch change, turbo swap and is20 tune on a 1.8T.

Did you ever figure it out? Volkswagen blamed the tune and my APR dealer says they never heard of this.


----------



## Zaidan (Sep 11, 2021)

Jesper328 said:


> Hello!
> 
> About a week ago while cruising on the highway the CEL popped up, so I plugged my DS150E in to check which codes I had stored.
> Not being able to read the codes, (I just got an unknown DTC), I cleared the memory and all was fine for about 300km of driving until it came back.
> ...


Hi Jesper,

did you get this resolved? What was the issue? I have done a major service with timing chaining etc but still occurring.Before the service the engine light would come on but now it doesn’t but the code persists when I scan it with my Cobb unit. Do you think it might be because the car is fully stage 3 tuned? Big turbo etc.


----------



## Zaidan (Sep 11, 2021)

JenniferTheGolf said:


> Just reviving this thread, i have the same codes running on mine following a clutch change, turbo swap and is20 tune on a 1.8T.
> 
> Did you ever figure it out? Volkswagen blamed the tune and my APR dealer says they never heard of this.


I have also been having the same issue and can not get it resolved. Im Starting to think its either the big turbo/tune.


----------

